# CRAOV/SRCC joint show brag



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, just have to 

So proud of our Selkirk neuter who yesterday became Olympian Bronze Imperial Grand Premier Crinkles Jack Frost - only the second Selkirk so far to gain an Olympian title and the first male to do so - the only other, and first ever one, being his half sister OG IGr Pr Curlu Neve. He won the Olympian in both shows - being his 5th Bronze and 1st Silver, BOB in one show (beaten in the other by the cat who went on to be BOV British neuter so can't complain there lol) and all his side classes in both shows.

Then, just to finish the day in style, our HP girl, UK & OG IGMC Rainbow Dreamcatcher won Olympian in both, BOB in both and all sides except one, then was not only Best Non pedigree in the CRAOV show but also Overall Best HP!

Just floated home


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

It didn't show the photos so trying again with those


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow that is fantastic you must have been thrilled, do they make you curtsy when you serve them breakfast? 

When a cat gets the top title are they retired or do people continue to show them?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

many congrats!

Josh doesn't look too impressed though! I expect you will spoil them a bit for that result!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Lovely to see you yesterday, no wonder you were floating home. Congratulations .


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> many congrats!
> 
> Josh doesn't look too impressed though! I expect you will spoil them a bit for that result!


LOL that's Jack  Er, yes, I will spoil them a bit more than they already are, haha


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> Wow that is fantastic you must have been thrilled, do they make you curtsy when you serve them breakfast?
> 
> When a cat gets the top title are they retired or do people continue to show them?


LOL, no they just want it on a silver platter now ;-)

The Bronze is just the start of the Olympians, there are 2 more levels for him to aim for, but you can still show them after they get to Gold. As it is the top level you have the choice of keeping them in the Olympian class, to keep the competition high (or to block others depending on where you are standing and how good your cat is lol) or just enter for BOB only.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

carolmanycats said:


> LOL that's Jack  Er, yes, I will spoil them a bit more than they already are, haha


Ah sorry don't think I've ever met him so assumed Josh!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

You probably haven't as his shows vary, he can go months without a judge worth entering under then gets them all at once like buses lol. 

Mind you, you can be forgiven, they are half brothers and are both red


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

well done!

we had a very mixed show at CRAOV.....our NFC boy only got a 2nd in a side class, as the grand was a big class and the BOB judge told us its not worth us entering under him (nice.....shame he's under him in 2 weeks time! already entered sadly) but our Somali baby did very well winning her open, BOB, a 1st and a 2nd in side class and was second choice for best SLH kitten but he chose the Birman in the end.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done with your Somali anyway  There were some fabulous cats there!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow that's a bit harsh, take him anyway every judge has a different oppinion and it will be good to get as many oppinions as you can about him. A friends cat whome I love got a terrible write up from one judge and has been best in section twice at other shows. Don't let these comments stop you taking your baby out.


----------

